# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشاوره برای خرید لب تاب ( تا 4 میلیون )

## علی متقی پور

سلام به همه دوستان میخوام یه لب تاب خیلی خوب بخرم. ممنون میشم دوستان، راهنمائی کنن.  قیمت : تا 4 میلیون  ویژگی ها: 1. رم حداقل 6 2. سگ جون! 3. مانیتور ترجیحا 15.6 اینچ 4. کیبورد خوش دست برای کار برنامه نویسی 5. قابلیت کار طولانی مدت با برق شهری!  ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمائی کنن. (از lenovo z500 خیلی تعریف شنیدم.3 میلیون قیمتشه. نظرتتون؟)  ممنونم میشم "کمک" کنید

----------


## علی متقی پور

آقا من بین خط ها اینتر زدم ها. گاها نمیدونم چرا وقتی پست ارسال میشه این اینترها رو متوجه نمیشه :) دوباره میذارم شاید درست شد میخوام یه لب تاب خیلی خوب بخرم. ممنون میشم دوستان، خصوصا برنامه نویس ها، راهنمائی کنن.  قیمت : تا 4 میلیون  ویژگی ها: 1. رم حداقل 6 2. سگ جون! 3. مانیتور ترجیحا 15.6 اینچ 4. کیبورد خوش دست برای کار برنامه نویسی 5. قابلیت کار طولانی مدت با برق شهری!  ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمائی کنن. (از lenovo z500 خیلی تعریف شنیدم.3 میلیون قیمتشه. نظرتتون؟)  ممنونم میشم "کمک" کنید

----------


## vira1368

مدل: Asus N56VM-A
مشخصات کلی: لپ تاپ نوع معمولی - وزن 2.7 کیلوگرم
پردازنده: Intel 3610QM Core i7 2.3GHz UpTo 3.3 GHz - Cache 6 MB - BUS 1333 MHz
حافظه: 8 GB DDR3
هارد دیسک: 1024 GB 5400RPM
کارت گرافیک: Nvidia GeForce GT 630M DDR3 VRAM 2048 MB UpTo 4096 MB
صفحه نمایش: 15.6" - Bright LED
امکانات: DVD-RW - فاقد مودم - بلوتوث داخلی - Card Reader - Webcam - LAN - WiFi - HDMI - VGA Port
سایر مشخصات: باتری 6 سلولی - DOS 

قیمت: حدوداً  3,800,000 تومان

چون گفتین *سگ جون* دارم asus رو پیشنهاد میکنم!
موفق باشید.

----------


## علی متقی پور

مرسی داداش از پیشنهادت :)
بقیه صحبت ها تو چت ...

----------


## علی متقی پور

هر کی سوال کرد ما جواب دادیم. یه بار ما سوال کردیم هیچکس جواب نداد :((((((((((

----------


## manij_mhm

دوستان تجربشون بیشتره ولی از نظر من سونی بهتره!! مدلای جدید تو بازارو الان اطلاعی ندارم که معرفی کنم.
ولی از لحاظ تجربه ای که با سه نوع لپ تاپ سونی و دل و ای سوز دارم اینو گفتم.

----------


## Felony

بی شک سری های Thinkpad از Lenovo بهترین گزینه برای کارهای برنامه نویسی هستند ، از نظر مقاومت هم که هر سال جایزه مقاوم ترین طراحی رو میبرن .

Thinkpad ها جز معدود سری هایی هستند که در فضاپیماها به دلیل مقاومت بالاشون استفاده میشن .

http://narenji.ir/5613-%D8%AA%D9%88%...8C%D9%BE%D8%AF
http://narenji.ir/6098-%D8%A8%D8%B1%...-ThinkPad-X230

----------


## علی متقی پور

> دوستان تجربشون بیشتره ولی از نظر من سونی بهتره!! مدلای جدید تو بازارو الان اطلاعی ندارم که معرفی کنم.
> ولی از لحاظ تجربه ای که با سه نوع لپ تاپ سونی و دل و ای سوز دارم اینو گفتم.


مرسی دوست عزیز
مسلما برند سونی بسیار معتبر و قطعا قابل دفاعه ولی خب قیمت لب تاب هاش بنسبت امکاناتش منصفانه نیست

----------


## علی متقی پور

> بی شک سری های Thinkpad از Lenovo بهترین گزینه برای کارهای برنامه نویسی هستند ، از نظر مقاومت هم که هر سال جایزه مقاوم ترین طراحی رو میبرن .
> 
> Thinkpad ها جز معدود سری هایی هستند که در فضاپیماها به دلیل مقاومت بالاشون استفاده میشن .
> 
> http://narenji.ir/5613-%D8%AA%D9%88%...8C%D9%BE%D8%AF
> http://narenji.ir/6098-%D8%A8%D8%B1%...-ThinkPad-X230


ممنونم مهندس بابت راهنمائیت اما ThinkPad هایی که تو دی جی کالا زده همه رمشون 4 و کمتره. ضمنا همشون رو هم زده ناموجود یا توقف تولید. من یه چیز قوی تر از اینها میخوام. اگر لنوو بخرم روی z500 یا y500 اش فکر میکنم

http://www.digikala.com/default.aspx...=MinPrice&PN=1

----------


## Felony

از واردکننده رسمیش ( سازگار ارقام ) یا نمایندگی های معتبرش پیگیری کنید ، تو سایت خود سازگار لیست مدل ها رو زده .

----------


## sastwhc

> ممنونم مهندس بابت راهنمائیت اما ThinkPad هایی که تو دی جی کالا زده همه رمشون 4 و کمتره. ضمنا همشون رو هم زده ناموجود یا توقف تولید. من یه چیز قوی تر از اینها میخوام. اگر لنوو بخرم روی z500 یا y500 اش فکر میکنم
> 
> http://www.digikala.com/default.aspx...=MinPrice&PN=1


با سلام
دوست عزیز میزان رم چندان مهم نیست شما براحتی میتوانید ماژول جدید اضافه کنید یا اگر اسلات ها پر باشند از ماژول های جانشین بزرگتر سود ببرید
فراموش نکنید که حتما باید از سیستم عامل ۶۴ بیتی استفاده نمایید تا این افزایش رم باعث افزایش پرفورمنس لپ تاپ شود
موفق باشید
پ.ن. بی تردید بهترین انتخاب همین سری تینک پد می باشد

----------


## sastwhc

در ضمن x220 با کانفیگ زیر براحتی پیدا میشه:
i7
4G RAM
160
Intel HD 3000
البته با صفحه 12.5 اینچی
برنگ سیاه با ویندوز ۶۴ بیتی به قیمت حدود ۴۱۰۰ پیدا میشه که اگه با اندازه صفحه نمایش مشکلی نداشته باشید(باعث شده وزن در حد ۱.۵ کیلو باشه) انتخاب بدی نیست می توانید رم و هاردش موقع خرید ارتقا بدید

----------


## sastwhc

یادم رفت بگم اگه هدف بازی سازی است این مدل بخاطر کارت گرافیکش زیاد مناسب نیست(مدیون نشیم)

----------


## علی متقی پور

ممنون از همه دوستان
دیگه مشورت نمیخوام
هرکسی هر چی خودش دوس داره میگه، بدون اینکه توجه کنه من چی گفتم.
من دارم 4 میلیون هزینه میکنم بعد لب تاب آک رو ببرم هاردش رو ارتقاء بدم؟ رم بهش اضافه کنم؟
خب اگر همچین فکری داشته باشم میرم خودم را "امین آباد" تحویل میدم و عمری به آسودگی زندگی میکنم. دیگم نیازی به لب تاب ندارم.

----------


## rooli2006

من باشم اینو میگیرم:
DELL - Inspiron N7520 / i7 
CPU : Intel Core i7-3632QM Processor (2.20GHz, 6MB Cache, Quad Core) / RAM: *8GB* DDR3 / HDD: *1 TB* SATA / LED: 15.6" Diagonal High Definition - LED / DRIVE: DVD+RW DoubleLayer / VGA: AMD Radeon 
HD 7730M -2GB  / PORTS:  LAN + WiFi + eSATA + CARD READER + WebCam + Bluetooth + HDMI / 2.7 Kg

قیمتش حدودا 3,000,000 ما بقی پولم هم یه هارد اکسترنال 4TB میخرم

----------


## علی متقی پور

> من باشم اینو میگیرم:
> DELL - Inspiron N7520 / i7 
> CPU : Intel Core i7-3632QM Processor (2.20GHz, 6MB Cache, Quad Core) / RAM: *8GB* DDR3 / HDD: *1 TB* SATA / LED: 15.6" Diagonal High Definition - LED / DRIVE: DVD+RW DoubleLayer / VGA: AMD Radeon 
> HD 7730M -2GB  / PORTS:  LAN + WiFi + eSATA + CARD READER + WebCam + Bluetooth + HDMI / 2.7 Kg
> 
> قیمتش حدودا 3,000,000 ما بقی پولم هم یه هارد اکسترنال 4TB میخرم


رفیق این لینک رو تو دی جی کالا ببین

علاوه بر اینکه زده ناموجوده، امتیاز کاربرها رو ببین. 43 تا رای داده شده. نمیشه بگی هم الکیه. از نظر نمرات ضعیف ترین لب تابیه که تو دی جی کالا دیدم

----------


## p30online

سلام 
نظر من این است که یا اپل یگیر (در صورت زیاد داشتن بودجه).و در غیر این صورت سونی  بگیر.با 4 تومن هم یک سونی خوب می شود خرید.من  نظرم این است هر نوعش را می گیری به سبکیش بیشتر توجه کن.
من سونی ای که نظرمه اینه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

ممنون رفیق
اولا که این عکسه و نگفتی مدلش چیه!
ثانیا اپل و سونی پول مارکشون رو میگیرن. خصوصا اپل. توصیه به خرید اپل مثه توصیه به خرید بنزه. همه میدونن بنز خوبه ولی برای همه نه. با بودجه من اپل با کانفیگ لازم وجود نداره. 
در مورد وزن هم خیلی از دوستان میگن ولی من وقتی میدونم 90 درصد اوقات جای لب تابم ثابته بخاطر اون 10 درصد نمایم یه لب تاب کوچیک بخرم که هیچی توش پیدا نباشه!
بهرحال اینقد مشاوره ها ضعیف و بی راه بود که ازهمه خاستم دیگه لطفا کمک نکنن

----------


## poriab

سلام

لپ تاپ Asus  و Lenovo  جزو سخت کوش ها هستند !

Asus مدل N56sf رو پیشنهاد می کنم ، فکر می کنم 3300 باشه

Lenovo هم مدل Y580 عالیه ، قیمت رو ندارم (پردازنده iVy Bridge هست ) ----> کیبورد عالی برای برنامه نویسی

نظر من Lenovo هست ، Z500 هم که گفتی خوب هست

----------


## sina4everafter

سلام دوست عزیز.اول اینکه بت بگم اصلا سراغ لنووو نرو.حتی سری تینک پد.درسته لپ  تاپ های کاری و خوبین اما باور کن بدرد نمی خوره.این برند لپ تاپ به شدت داغ می کنه و اصلا حتی کول پدها هم جواب گوی این مشکل نیستند و بت تضمین میکنم از خریدش پشیمون میشی.پیشنهاد من اینه که اصلا سراغ این برند نرو + سراغ اچ پی هم نرو چون گارانتیه درستی نداره خراب شه باید بذاریش کنار.مدلی و که من پیشنهاد می کنم ایسره.می تونی سری v3  با سیستم :سی پیو نسل سوم(آیوی بریج i7 ).رم 8 گیگ + گرافیک 630 انویدیا که الان 710 هم اومده.با صفحه نمایش 15.6 اینچ.ولی خب این لپ تاپ نهایتا میشه 3 میلیون که بدردت نمی خوره.ولی عالیه و حرف نداره.پیشنهاد می کنم روی این لپ تاپ فک کن.برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.به نطرم الان تا 4 میلیون برای لپ تاپ خریدن زیاده.
و در آخر اگر می خوای از کار کردن با لپ تاپت لذت ببری ، اون لپ تاپ باید اپل باشه.
این مدا اپل Apple MacBook Pro MD314  از بهترین هاست.صفحه نمایشش 13 اینچه،اما برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.پردازنده ی واقعا قرتمندی داره.(i7).
خلاصه دوست عزیز من اگه جای تو بودم ایسر میخریدم.به نطرم در حال حاضر بین تمام برند ها ایسر بهترینه.رو اون مدلی که گفتم فک کن.شاید نظرت عوض شه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

> سلام
> 
> لپ تاپ Asus  و Lenovo  جزو سخت کوش ها هستند !
> 
> Asus مدل N56sf رو پیشنهاد می کنم ، فکر می کنم 3300 باشه
> 
> Lenovo هم مدل Y580 عالیه ، قیمت رو ندارم (پردازنده iVy Bridge هست ) ----> کیبورد عالی برای برنامه نویسی
> 
> نظر من Lenovo هست ، Z500 هم که گفتی خوب هست


سلام
مرسی عزیزم
مدل های خوبی گفتی انصافا
روی همشون قبلا فکر کردم
ولی تصمیمم اینه که n65vm بخرم
http://www.digikala.com/?Products=No...k-Asus-N56VM-A
امیدوارم نظرت روش مثبت باشه

----------


## علی متقی پور

> سلام دوست عزیز.اول اینکه بت بگم اصلا سراغ لنووو نرو.حتی سری تینک پد.درسته لپ  تاپ های کاری و خوبین اما باور کن بدرد نمی خوره.این برند لپ تاپ به شدت داغ می کنه و اصلا حتی کول پدها هم جواب گوی این مشکل نیستند و بت تضمین میکنم از خریدش پشیمون میشی.پیشنهاد من اینه که اصلا سراغ این برند نرو + سراغ اچ پی هم نرو چون گارانتیه درستی نداره خراب شه باید بذاریش کنار.مدلی و که من پیشنهاد می کنم ایسره.می تونی سری v3  با سیستم :سی پیو نسل سوم(آیوی بریج i7 ).رم 8 گیگ + گرافیک 630 انویدیا که الان 710 هم اومده.با صفحه نمایش 15.6 اینچ.ولی خب این لپ تاپ نهایتا میشه 3 میلیون که بدردت نمی خوره.ولی عالیه و حرف نداره.پیشنهاد می کنم روی این لپ تاپ فک کن.برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.به نطرم الان تا 4 میلیون برای لپ تاپ خریدن زیاده.
> و در آخر اگر می خوای از کار کردن با لپ تاپت لذت ببری ، اون لپ تاپ باید اپل باشه.
> این مدا اپل Apple MacBook Pro MD314  از بهترین هاست.صفحه نمایشش 13 اینچه،اما برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.پردازنده ی واقعا قرتمندی داره.(i7).
> خلاصه دوست عزیز من اگه جای تو بودم ایسر میخریدم.به نطرم در حال حاضر بین تمام برند ها ایسر بهترینه.رو اون مدلی که گفتم فک کن.شاید نظرت عوض شه.


مرسی دوست عزیز
هر چی پیشنهاد ایسرت عالی بود پیشنهاد اپلت بد بود. جفتش رو دقیق تو دی جی کالا بررسی کردم
اپله که کلا چرته ولی ایسره واقعا خوب بود. خداب گم چکارت کنه به شکم انداختی :)

----------


## poriab

> سلام دوست عزیز.اول اینکه بت بگم اصلا سراغ لنووو نرو.حتی سری تینک پد.درسته لپ  تاپ های کاری و خوبین اما باور کن بدرد نمی خوره.این برند لپ تاپ به شدت داغ می کنه و اصلا حتی کول پدها هم جواب گوی این مشکل نیستند و بت تضمین میکنم از خریدش پشیمون میشی.پیشنهاد من اینه که اصلا سراغ این برند نرو + سراغ اچ پی هم نرو چون گارانتیه درستی نداره خراب شه باید بذاریش کنار.مدلی و که من پیشنهاد می کنم ایسره.می تونی سری v3  با سیستم :سی پیو نسل سوم(آیوی بریج i7 ).رم 8 گیگ + گرافیک 630 انویدیا که الان 710 هم اومده.با صفحه نمایش 15.6 اینچ.ولی خب این لپ تاپ نهایتا میشه 3 میلیون که بدردت نمی خوره.ولی عالیه و حرف نداره.پیشنهاد می کنم روی این لپ تاپ فک کن.برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.به نطرم الان تا 4 میلیون برای لپ تاپ خریدن زیاده.
> و در آخر اگر می خوای از کار کردن با لپ تاپت لذت ببری ، اون لپ تاپ باید اپل باشه.
> این مدا اپل Apple MacBook Pro MD314  از بهترین هاست.صفحه نمایشش 13 اینچه،اما برای برنامه نویسی عالیه.پردازنده ی واقعا قرتمندی داره.(i7).
> خلاصه دوست عزیز من اگه جای تو بودم ایسر میخریدم.به نطرم در حال حاضر بین تمام برند ها ایسر بهترینه.رو اون مدلی که گفتم فک کن.شاید نظرت عوض شه.


من خودم لنوو دارم و هیچ کدوم از این مشکل هایی که شما می فرمایید رو نداره

----------


## poriab

> مرسی دوست عزیز
> هر چی پیشنهاد ایسرت عالی بود پیشنهاد اپلت بد بود. جفتش رو دقیق تو دی جی کالا بررسی کردم
> اپله که کلا چرته ولی ایسره واقعا خوب بود. خداب گم چکارت کنه به شکم انداختی :)


عالیه
بین ایسر و ایسوس ، اصلا شک نکن که n65vm خیلی بهتره

گارانتی سازگار رفته بودم برای یک مشکلی بیشتر لپ های در دست تعمیر و گارانتی ایسر بودن

----------


## poriab

> سلام
> مرسی عزیزم
> مدل های خوبی گفتی انصافا
> روی همشون قبلا فکر کردم
> ولی تصمیمم اینه که n65vm بخرم
> http://www.digikala.com/?Products=No...k-Asus-N56VM-A
> امیدوارم نظرت روش مثبت باشه


عالیه  :لبخند:

----------


## علی متقی پور

مرسی پوریا جان
دمت گرمه گرمه :)
هم تو فیس هم اینجا شرمنده کردی  :قلب:

----------


## bookak

*ASUS N550JV*

مشخصات فیزیکی:ابعاد:  27.7 × 255 × 383  میلی‌متر  - وزن:  2.6  کیلوگرم
پردازنده مرکزی:Intel   Core i7   4700HQ   2.40GHz up to 3.40 GHz
حافظه RAM:ظرفیت:  8  گیگابایت  - نوع:  DDR3
حافظه داخلی:ظرفیت:  1024  گیگابایت  - نوع:  هارد دیسک   - مشخصات:  5400rpm
پردازشگر گرافیکی:NVIDIA   GeForce GT 750M   4096 MB
صفحه نمایش:15.6 اینچ  IPS LCD    - لمسی
امکانات:DVD-RW  - فاقد مودم  - بلوتوث داخلی   Card Reader   Webcam   LAN   WiFi   HDMI   VGA Port
سایر مشخصات:باتری  4 سلولی  - فاقد سیستم‌عامل
قیمت3900000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lenovo IdeaPad Z510*

مشخصات فیزیکی:ابعاد:  380 × 265 × 25  میلی‌متر  - وزن:  2.22  کیلوگرم
پردازنده مرکزی:Intel   Core i7   4702MQ   2.20GHz up to 3.20 GHz
حافظه RAM:ظرفیت:  6  گیگابایت  - نوع:  DDR3
حافظه داخلی:ظرفیت:  1024  گیگابایت  - نوع:  هارد دیسک   - مشخصات:  5400rpm
پردازشگر گرافیکی:NVIDIA   GeForce GT 740M   2048 MB
صفحه نمایش:15.6 اینچ  TFT LED-backlit LCD   - با روکش مات
امکانات:DVD-RW  - فاقد مودم  - بلوتوث داخلی   Card Reader   Webcam   LAN   WiFi   HDMI   VGA Port
سایر مشخصات:باتری  4 سلولی  - فاقد سیستم‌عامل
قیمت2600000

----------


## FastCode

دلار گرون شده یا من خیلی خوب خریدم؟
من چند ماه قبل یک لپتاپ خریدم از این قرار:
acer v3571g
intel i7 3610qm+HD4000
8GiB 1333 ddr3 ram
750GB 5400rpm matshita hdd
nvidia 640M 384 core/2GiB gddr3 128-bit optimus/integrated switchable
2600 هزار تومن
و در این مدت 1500 هزار تومن خرجش کردم
400:128GiB GSForce corsair ssd
500:16GiB samsung 1600 ddr3 RAM
600:XVision Full HD HDMI monitor
قیمت رمها رو بهش شک دارم.
البته همه قطعات قبلی رو گزاشتم روی لپتاپهای دیگم که اگر این کار رو نمیکردم خیلی ارزونتر در میومد.

تنها چیزی که نداره چراغ صفحه کلیده.
باتریش خوبه.صفحه کلیدش کامله.ابعاد صفحه نمایشش خوبه 15.6" 1366x768.رنگ LED ش خیلی خوبه.مخصوصا رنگ زردش.جای کلیدهای fn و ctrl و home, pg خوبه.کلید روی صفحه کم نداره.
UEFI نیست(یعنی خوبه).صداش خیلی خوبه.USB3 داره.HDVD writer داره.خروجی VGA و HDMI داره.BIOS ش با لینوکس خیلی عالی کار مکنه.اینقدر محکمه که میشه به عنوان سپر SWAT ازش استفاده کنی.برای هارد دیسک و کابل شبکه(این خیلی خوبه) و باتری و شارژر چراغ داره.برای خاموش کردن touch pad و صفحه نمایش دو تا کلید جدا داره که توسط OS کنترل نمیشن.touch pad تا دو تا انگشت پشتیبانی میکنه.(اگر بیشتر پشتیبانی میکنه من آزمایش نکردم.)
ممکنه روش یک کیف هدیه هم باشه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام

این یه تاپیک قدیمیه که دوستان آوردنش بالا

من asus n56vm خریدم به قیمت 3 میلیون و 700 هزار تومن
به پولی که دادم خیلی راضی نیستم :(

----------


## vira1368

سلام آقای متقی پور
میشه بگین ضعف هایی که از نظر شما داره چی بوده که راضی نیستین؟
ممنون

----------


## علی متقی پور

سلام

میدونی چیه مهندس، همیشه اینطور نیست که ضعف یک چیز خاص باشه. گاهی عملکرد مجموعا ضعیفه.
بنظر من سرعتش اونقدی که باید بالا نیست و بنظرم هاردش در این زمینه موثره
پورت هاش خیلی کند دیوایس رو میشناسن
برای من که کلا خراب شد و مجبور شدم بعد سه ماه بدمش نمایندگی ( ال سی دی روشن نمیشد - اینو پای بد اقبالی خودم یمذارم نه بد بودن خودش)
یک صدایی مثه صدای جابه جا شدن یک اهرم مکانیکی در موقع روشن شدن یا استفاده از ویندوز مدیا پلیر ازش بلند میشه!!!!
و...

----------

